# Ok to breastfeed after a bee sting?



## keeptryst (Jan 12, 2008)

I was just outside walking with DS when I heard a buzzing and some insect stung me on the top of my head







: I don't know what kind of insect it might have been. It hurt a lot, but I have no reaction to it. It's in an inaccessible place so I don't know whether the sting is in there or not, have to wait for someone to show up so they can have a look. In the meantime, is it ok to continue breastfeeding DS? Is the venom, if any, a consideration?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Its fine to keep breastfeeding.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

It is absolutely fine to continue breastfeeding. Even if you did have a reaction, it wouldn't be a problem for breastfeeding.


----------

